# leo puzzle



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

hey, well as im still learning about leo genetics i could do with a bit of help deciding on hets for my hatchlings.

the dad is a hypo tangerine, and as i now know he is het tremper albino.. he was paired with a blazing blizzard which i know carries the albino gene..

my question is, the offspring from this pairing will be het blizzard, and the tremper albino hatchling i have from them is obviously visual, but what percentage are the hets for the standard hypo babies from this pairing?

i know they will be het blizzard, but will they be 50% het albino as only the father carries 1 copy of the tremper albino gene?


also i have a clutch from a hypo to the above male, all hatched as hypos, does this also make them 50% het tremper albino? 

thanks x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Hypo tangerine HET Talbino X Talbino blizzard = .

25%Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
25%Talbino normal HET Blizzard.
25%[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Blizzard.
25%[1C]Talbino hypo HET Blizzard.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine.
========
[2C]Hypo tangerine HET Talbino X Talbino blizzard = .

50%[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Blizzard.
50%[1C]Talbino hypo HET Blizzard.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

storm said:


> also i have a clutch from a hypo to the above male, all hatched as hypos, does this also make them 50% het tremper albino?
> 
> thanks x


[1C]Hypo tangerine HET Talbino X [1C]Hypo = .

25%Normal poss-HET Talbino.
50%[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
25%[2C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine. 
=======

[2C]Hypo tangerine HET Talbino X [1C]Hypo = .

50%[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
50%[2C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine. 
=======
[2C]Hypo tangerine HET Talbino X [2C]Hypo = .

100%[2C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Regarding the Tremper albino portion, look at it this way.

The visual Tremper albino (Blazing blizzard) is homozygous for Tremper albino (carries 2 copies of the gene)

The non-visual (Hypo tangerine) is heterozygous for Tremper albino.

When mating occurs, each parent "donates" one gene from every gene pair to the offspring. As the visual Tremper albino has 2 copies at the Tremper albino locus it will always pass one on. The non-visual can either pass on the Tremper albino gene or the wild type non-Tremper albino gene. This gives each offspring a 50% chance of being visual and a 50% chance of being a non-visual carrier (het Tremper albino).

Long story short, any non visual offspring will be 100% heterozygous for Tremper albino.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

excellent thank you both  so basically my babies from the blazing blizzard to tangerine het talbino (there are 3 so far) visually 1 is talbino 100% het blizzard and 2 are visually hypo/normal het 100% blizzard and talbino is this right?

and the ones from my hypo to tangerine het talbino (there are 4) all appear hypo/normal but are 100% het talbino?

or am i way off lol x

just confused with the % of talbino in each non visual offspring as the father is a het not visual himself x


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

gazz said:


> [1C]Hypo tangerine HET Talbino X [1C]Hypo = .
> 
> 25%Normal poss-HET Talbino.
> 50%[1C]Hypo Poss-HET Talbino.
> ...


 
how do i know if the parents are 1 or 2 copy hypo? they are both visual hypo so does that make them 2 copy? x


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

storm said:


> excellent thank you both  so basically my babies from the blazing blizzard to tangerine het talbino (there are 3 so far) visually 1 is talbino 100% het blizzard and 2 are visually hypo/normal het 100% blizzard and talbino is this right?
> 
> and the ones from my hypo to tangerine het talbino (there are 4) all appear hypo/normal but are 100% het talbino?
> 
> ...


Don't quote me on this because I have to ask all the time but I think your a little confused lol

Basically the Hypo het Talbino x Blazing Blizzard babies if not visual Talbino will be 100% het Talbino. This is because you have the Talbino gene from your male if the babies are not visuals and also the Talbino gene from the female also. 
On the other hand with the Hypo het Talbino x Hypo combo the offspring are likely to be 50% het Talbino (if that) as the female Hypo is not het Talbino. 

Sorry if thats confusing too I'm rubbish at explaining things and I apologise if I am completely off, but I'm sure someone will comment on that anyway.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

Lizard Boy S said:


> Don't quote me on this because I have to ask all the time but I think your a little confused lol
> 
> Basically the Hypo het Talbino x Blazing Blizzard babies if not visual Talbino will be 100% het Talbino. This is because you have the Talbino gene from your male if the babies are not visuals and also the Talbino gene from the female also.
> On the other hand with the Hypo het Talbino x Hypo combo the offspring are likely to be 50% het Talbino (if that) as the female Hypo is not het Talbino.
> ...


makes sense now i think  so the babies from the BB x tang het talbino:
the visual talbino is het blizzard as have 2 copies of talbino gene making them visual and het from the BB. so i get that 

the visual hypos though, wont they get poss 1 copy from BB or 1 copy from tang het, and wont there be some that dont get any of the copies at all? making them all ph talbino? so some will carry the gene for talbino and the others wont. i dont understand how they are 100% het talbino as stated thats what has confused me completely. 

and from the hypo to tang het talbino, babies will all be 50%ph talbino as only the father is het and not the mother. think i get that one too x


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

storm said:


> the visual hypos though, wont they get poss 1 copy from BB or 1 copy from tang het, and wont there be some that dont get any of the copies at all? making them all ph talbino? so some will carry the gene for talbino and the others wont. i dont understand how they are 100% het talbino as stated thats what has confused me completely.


Mum is a blazing blizzard - which means she's homozygous albino (has two copies of Albino at the Tremper Albino locus).

She doesn't have a "not albino" gene to give her babies, she ONLY has albino, therefore ALL babies must be het albino.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

ahhhh now it makes sense. thats me getting confused. so all babies will be 100% het as she is visual albino and blizzard making her babies het for both. 

soo that just leaves the babies from the hypo to the hypo tang het talbino. was i right in saying these are 50% hets as only the father has 1 copy of the talbino gene?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's right, the hypos from Hypo to Hypo het Albino will be 50% possible het Albino.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

wonderful, thankyou very much for clearing that up  appreciated x


----------

